# Play like BB King - new lesson



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

This solo is all happening in Box 1 of the D minor pentatonic. Here you will learn the full solo in detail, lick by lick. It’s a really fun song for playing lead guitar.

It's based on the song Help The Poor.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

dolphinstreet said:


> This solo is all happening in Box 1 of the D minor pentatonic. Here you will learn the full solo in detail, lick by lick. It’s a really fun song for playing lead guitar.
> 
> It's based on the song Help The Poor.


Thanks to guys like BB I never even learned anything outside of the first box of pentatonic 

Another solid video man!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Mark!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

dolphinstreet said:


> Thanks Mark!


If I wasn't such a terribly cheap man, I would love to sign up for your courses. You have such a concise way of presenting the information and it is some nice really slick little licks. 

I have been over on your site a few times now and you have put together a very professional package, if my opinion is worth anything. 

Thanks for dropping these here once in a while, I always enjoy them.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

It's no problem, Mark. I am glad to hear your feedback! Thank you very much.


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Mark Brown said:


> Thanks to guys like BB I never even learned anything outside of the first box of pentatonic


I always think of BB King as the BB box, consisting of the overlap of
the position 2 and 3 pentatonic scale shapes.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

paraedolia said:


> I always think of BB King as the BB box, consisting of the overlap of
> the position 2 and 3 pentatonic scale shapes.


I was mostly being facetious  
But in all honesty, I figured out a long time ago that learning stuff was secondary to playing stuff. That is my way of saying I knew more stuff 🤣


----------

